# See what i see? Part II



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

Yes these is another FREE!!!!piece from work. Since i work for the Ports Authority of P.R. , meaning airports, cargo piers, tourist piers and passeger ferrys, there is always some stainless steel, aluminium and steel around. These time this ones came out of the airport. This are ss hand rails from the jet bridges. They get replace every time they broke and they dont even trie to weldem back. So they have them in the shop taking space. Sorry for the long story is just so that marshman doesnt come firing missiles at me. Just joking is all good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 







`
























































SS grab bar for Yeti 35qt


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Man you should buy a lottery ticket so you can stop piecing a boat together. I am sure you would win because you win at work every other week. 

Way to use your eye and recycle the governments junk.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

Yep!! This goverment keeps steping on the working class so [email protected]& them. If is there i take it. [smiley=1-scarysmoker.gif]
About the lottery i wish. I used this finds more as practice pieces for welding. This one i will defently be use. The jack plate was more and excuse to just weld something. Thanks


----------



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

love your can do. Keep doing it


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice find! You still rocking the black jon boat?


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks!!! I still rocking the jon. Actually after i finish j16 friend project i will painted with awl grip black to prepared for sale and use the money for a new 25 hp tiller for j12. At least thats the plan.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

After numerous attempts of notching the tubes and sucking at it. Decided to have them done at it the machine shop today. Pics coming soon.


----------

